
Chrome 17 - Plus symbol missing on new tabs button - Google Chrome Help - swah
https://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=0e34eb149130970d&hl=en
======
piotrSikora
Issue on Google Code:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=98264>

It seems that this appeared in the development builds 6 months ago and it was
still carried out to the stable branch, even though people complained.

~~~
swah
Thing is, its not an issue - its a design decision (my mother would never
guess that that button opens a new tab)

~~~
piotrSikora
It's an "Issue" in Google Code terms.

------
bostonvaulter2
Honestly I didn't even notice that. I usually use Ctrl+t to launch new tabs
anyway

